
Un-patched for months, could Cisco 0-day lead to another round of WannaCry? - based2
https://www.sourceclear.com/blog/Un-patched-for-months-could-Cisco-0-day-lead-to-another-round-of-WannaCry---SourceClear/
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/6epyhj/cisco_0...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/6epyhj/cisco_0day_cve20173881_has_been_unpatched_for/)

